# Need Honda Help!!



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in the market looking to buy a used Honda 4x4. I have owned a Brute force, yamaha grizzly 660 and a big bear 400. I do not know much about honda's other than they last for ever, I have seen some for sale with over 6,000 miles on them and lord only knows how many hours on them. 

My questions are on what to look for and what model to stay away from? I do not want full time 4x4. I like the foremans and the ranchers and looking to spend about $2,200 on a used one. I have seen many out there on craigslist close to within my price range. Thanks for any advise on Hondas.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i love my foreman, but the ranchers are awesome as well from what ive heard. craigslist is definitly the way to find one, just watch out for the scams :bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i like my foreman 450 and it has 3300 miles on it and runs great no issues at all. i had a few ranchers and if they ever start smoking you have to split the case and clean the little nooks and crannies out it not just a simple ring install. id try and find a 03+ foreman that way it has the traxloc which is 2wd/4wd


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> well i like my foreman 450 and it has 3300 miles on it and runs great no issues at all. i had a few ranchers and if they ever start smoking you have to split the case and clean the little nooks and crannies out it not just a simple ring install. id try and find a 03+ foreman that way it has the traxloc which is 2wd/4wd


Thanks for the heads up on the Ranchers, I like the foremans allot.


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah stay away from 350 ranchers but the 420s are awesome!!! and the 03+ 450s are some good bikes too!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well my lil bro has a 03 foreman 450 lil sis has a 08 rancher 420 and i have a 07 foreman 500 we love them but if you want a rancher get the one with irs if not stay with a foreman


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Id still take the 07 420 sea rancher over any foreman 500. My 07 did better in the mud than my uncles 09 foreman

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------

